# clendening crappie



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished clendening 3/17 from 9 to 2. found crappie still in 18 fow on the outer tips of downed timber. minnows under slip float set at 6ft worked great. my hands froze from putting minnows on so I put on small jig with plastic,did just as well. 50 keeper crappie caught most around 10.5 inch. lake was down a good 2 foot. get the kids out and let them have some fun.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats a fun time man! Thanks for report


----------



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

pkent said:


> fished clendening 3/17 from 9 to 2. found crappie still in 18 fow on the outer tips of downed timber. minnows under slip float set at 6ft worked great. my hands froze from putting minnows on so I put on small jig with plastic,did just as well. 50 keeper crappie caught most around 10.5 inch. lake was down a good 2 foot. get the kids out and let them have some fun.


Sounds like a great day - did you happen to get a water temp?


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

no I did not.


----------



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

pkent said:


> no I did not.


Ok thank you anyway.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Haven't hit Clendening for over two years. Used to be a very good, but not great crappie lake that I enjoyed fishing. I am sure some of the down timber in the water that I used to fish is no longer there, but I will probably hit it a time or two early this year. Have caught some nice eyes there years ago, especially over near 799.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

You are correct many of the old trees and brush are gone now.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

takes alittle work to find the keepers crappies, run & gun. this cold weather will keep them bunched up untill the water warms back up. with all the dead ash tree that are falling in the lake the crappie have a lot more spots to hide in. makes it fun hunting for them and when you find them, its on. good luck!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good report pkent. When I had a 14' deep v with 8hp Johnson I could fish the lake. I sold that boat and now have 17" alumacraft with 40hp. I mostly fish Salt Fork but might try Tappan or Atwood this year. But then again I have been saying this the past 10yrs. Good luck fishing this year.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice pkent !


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

BABS said:


> Good report pkent. When I had a 14' deep v with 8hp Johnson I could fish the lake. I sold that boat and now have 17" alumacraft with 40hp. I mostly fish Salt Fork but might try Tappan or Atwood this year. But then again I have been saying this the past 10yrs. Good luck fishing this year.


I believe Atwood is a 25 hp. Limit. Might want to check it out before you travel. Good luck!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Atwood does have a 25HP limit.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope enough of those Ash trees fall IN the water instead of along the shore like so many have already. The Forestry Dept should be out cutting those dead trees so that they can control where they fall. Clendenning needs a lot of help.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I always called it, "the dead sea"....lol


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

when I fish for saugeyes there , I call it the same thing. I know they are in there, just can't seem to get on them.


----------

